# iutool error Command failed 0x8018830d



## nate0 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am trying to send a cab file to my lumia to be able to flash using wdrt again. The issue occurred when trying to debrand a Lumia 650. I accidently used a cab file I had for a lumia 950 and altered the PlatID to that one.  I was still able to debrand the 650 using a different method but now I cannot use flashing tools if I need since the phone is not matching the ffu files anymore.

I cannot get around this error below any ideas?

ERROR: 0x8018830d
Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8018830d)

I looked up the details on the error and it lists this: E_PACKAGE_HIGHER_VERSION_INSTALLED 
This package cannot be installed because a newer version is already installed on the device.


----------



## nate0 (Apr 1, 2017)

Anyone know how to get around this error?

I'm unable to send a PlatID cab to a Lumia 650 to set the Product Info to what it needs to be...

ERROR: 0x8018830d

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8018830d)

I looked up the details on the error and it lists this: E_PACKAGE_HIGHER_VERSION_INSTALLED


----------

